# Super Natural Hydraulics



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

check these guys out. In Gardena. I was chillin with Tommy for a while the other day. He's on 132 and Western. Big Ratt on Budlong and El Segundo. These guys did a lot of work on my car, Frame wrap, etc. Never any trouble. Cheeck em out, send some work their way

Sorry don't have number handy


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Pics?????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

I knew you'd come thru :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Good peoples :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Super Natural :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Was Scotty there sweeping the floor? :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 5 2008, 11:41 PM~12075372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 5 2008, 11:41 PM~12075372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

so no more bigg ratt?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Ive been to this shop they even make custom whammy tanks. this place is the joint if you have the bread to spend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 10 2008, 10:28 AM~12112937
> *Ive been to this shop they even make custom whammy tanks. this place is the joint if you have the bread to spend.
> *



they have built some nice stuff, just don't get recognized.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

TTT.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

big rat wadup


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

the couple of times ive gone to cali, we hang out at tommys shop, nothing but great people and good hospitality. reminded me of my old shop. real good homies


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

The homies down there have always given me the star treatment. I have seen their work and it makes me want to do more to my car.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2008, 01:34 PM~12112980
> *they have built some nice stuff, just don't get recognized.
> *


Sugar Bear has been through the same type of shit in the chopper world.



but he is still one of the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 26 2008, 10:24 PM~12534874
> *Sugar Bear has been through the same type of shit in the chopper world.
> but he is still one of the best!!!!!!!!!
> *


x3


----------



## krichardsoncwalk (Dec 27, 2008)

Super Natural Hydraulics have the experience and know how when it comes to customizing your ride. I have been dealing with Tommy for years. I must admit, I need to finish my project but Tommy has been very patient with me. I am San Francisco and i want to finish my car so I can represent SuperNatural Hydraulics. Holla at Tommy...good person to know.

From the bay to L.A.connected!


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

to the top!!!!


----------



## BigBlue64 (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone got their number?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Jan 7 2009, 04:38 PM~12635726
> *Anyone got their number?
> *



Big Rat: (310) 261-4937


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 10 2008, 11:34 AM~12112980
> *they have built some nice stuff, just don't get recognized.
> *


didnt they build most of SUNDANCE before anthony from homies got it?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 7 2009, 04:49 PM~12636404
> *didnt they build most of SUNDANCE before anthony from homies got it?
> *


I believe so. It was a Super Natural member who owned it, Dre. the one with California Dreamin.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 8 2009, 03:27 AM~12640960
> *I believe so. It was a Super Natural member who owned it, Dre. the one with California Dreamin.
> *



anyone have pics of calif dreamin.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2008, 11:00 AM~12079652
> *Was Scotty there sweeping the floor?  :dunno:
> *


Mopping!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*TO THE TOP FOR A REAL SHOP THAT BUILDS QUALITY SHIT!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 7 2009, 04:49 PM~12636404
> *didnt they build most of SUNDANCE before anthony from homies got it?
> *


SURE DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2008, 09:00 AM~12079652
> *Was Scotty there sweeping the floor?  :dunno:
> *


no your bitch was


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 12:58 PM~12644108
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 02:28 PM~12644317
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm feeling the 2 slow down on one pump.. Never seen that ON THIS COAST.. Tring to get my thoughts and paper together so I can get right. Chrome or paint!!!!! Not done by me.... :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 8 2009, 02:27 AM~12640960
> *I believe so. It was a Super Natural member who owned it, Dre. the one with California Dreamin.
> *


that was and is still one of the badest 57's ever done


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 01:24 PM~12643890
> *SURE DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats gay they counldnt even give the homie his props for it anthony took all the credit


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 8 2009, 06:50 PM~12647082
> *thats gay they counldnt even give the homie his props for it anthony took all the credit
> *


PREACH!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Bigg Ratta nd Tommie built some bad shit, just didn't get much coverage :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 03:44 PM~12644432
> *I'm feeling the 2 slow down on one pump.. Never seen that ON THIS COAST.. Tring to get my thoughts and paper together so I can get right. Chrome or paint!!!!! Not done by me.... :roflmao:
> *


Are you referring to this?










If so, that's common. 1 pump for the rear, 2 dump setup for individual corners. You can surely plumb it different but my setup was also like this and I liked it. Individual slow downs can act as a fail safe if a check blows.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

my pops was around back in the late 60s he said he knew a guy by the name of king rat[mike sciola] who had a corvair on juice,any relation? my dad used to go by taco he was an imperial


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2009, 12:26 PM~12653764
> *Are you referring to this?
> 
> 
> ...


your setup didn't look like that homie!!!! we build champions not chumps!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

IS IT THE SAME BIG RAT AS THE ONE FROM GARDENA PAYBACC CRIP..I GOT THIS DVD CALLED "DEAD HOMIES" AND THERE IS SUM LOLOS IN IT AND A O.G NAMED RAT..THE DVD IS FOM '94


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

dead homies was a great video and mini movie.

but that wasnt big rat.

find the first lowrider magazine the movie and see him pull up to the hop 3 wheelin.

and look at the dipn dvds.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *cobrakarate Posted Today, 05:36 PM
> dead homies was a great video and mini movie.
> 
> but that wasnt big rat.
> ...


YEAH IT WAS COOL..I JUST THAT IT WAS HIM SINCE SUPER NATURAL IS IN GARDENA ALSO.. :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Jan 7 2009, 04:49 PM~12636404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some one had a vision to finish that Rag.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 9 2009, 09:17 PM~12658141
> *Incorrect
> 
> Some one had a vision to finish that Rag..  :0
> *


my bad


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 9 2009, 08:17 PM~12658141
> *Incorrect
> 
> Some one had a vision to finish that Rag..  :0
> *


we had the vision!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2009, 01:26 PM~12653764
> *Are you referring to this?
> 
> 
> ...


You mean if a dump blows, closing the slowdown isn't gonna stop the oil seepage from going back threw the check valve.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 11 2009, 11:06 AM~12669205
> *You mean if a dump blows, closing the slowdown isn't gonna stop the oil seepage from going back threw the check valve.
> *


I don't understand what you're asking? Hopefully the check valve doesn't fail either. If the slow-down is plumbed after the dump and the dump fails, yep, you can close it off and those cylinder(s) won't drop.

Maybe I worded it wrong in the first place.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2009, 01:26 PM~12653764
> *
> I liked it. Individual slow downs can act as a fail safe if a check blows.....
> *



I went off of this, might have just droped the worng word down. 


Back on the days , when we ran side to side, we had 1 slowdown per dump.

So when you droped the side , it wouldnt slam down hard, you had full controll of how the car fell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## hesterjay03 (9 mo ago)

Guest said:


> check these guys out. In Gardena. I was chillin with Tommy for a while the other day. He's on 132 and Western. Big Ratt on Budlong and El Segundo. These guys did a lot of work on my car, Frame wrap, etc. Never any trouble. Cheeck em out, send some work their way
> 
> Sorry don't have number handy


What is the number need some frame work done


----------

